# Am I a feeler or thinker?



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been pretty confused about my type lately, since I wasn't sure whether I was a sensor or intuitive and now I'm confused on whether I'm a thinker or feeler, so now I claim to be INxP. I:

- Often point out mistakes, or at least be tempted to.
- Offend people (mostly other students at my school) sometimes by saying "vulgar" words. I also surprise them too since they think I seem really sweet at first.
- Can handle criticism.
- Try to be rational.
- Am not very altruistic.
- Believe that everyone should be treated equally regardless of gender, race, age, etc.
- Suck at lying since I smile most of time I lie.
- Try to tell the truth without offending anyone.
- Am good at math, but I'm not particularly interested in it.
- Don't like it when people make a huge fuss over trivial things.
- Feel kinda bad when someone else or I get(s) yelled at.
- Really like art.
- Want to make my friends feel better whenever they're sad but I feel awkward whenever I try to.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

You can be a feeler and still offend people. And I would say you are most likely a feeler because I am a thinker and when I offend people I either don't notice or don't care. Usually it's don't care. 
I am good at lying generally, but I don't think it has too much to do with F/T.
Feelers can try to be rational, but under some circumstances aren't. We all do irrational things even if in our minds we think we can rationalize it.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Pikazoid said:


> I've been pretty confused about my type lately, since I wasn't sure whether I was a sensor or intuitive and now I'm confused on whether I'm a thinker or feeler, so now I claim to be INxP. I:
> 
> - Often point out mistakes, or at least be tempted to.
> - Offend people (mostly other students at my school) sometimes by saying "vulgar" words. I also surprise them too since they think I seem really sweet at first.
> ...


I think you are a feeler.

Thinkers often have a special talent keeping a straight face when lying. Do you often find your facial expressions changing? Thinkers almost always have the same facial expression when in an unexcited state.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

TechnoViking said:


> Do you often find your facial expressions changing? Thinkers almost always have the same facial expression when in an unexcited state.


Hmmm, nah. I usually look stoic and people think I'm serious just because I don't smile much. When I smile, most of the time it's because I'm with my friends or I found something funny.


----------



## yoyocita (Apr 18, 2011)

I think you're an INFP with a developed Te, which is rare I think.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

By the way Pikazoid, I like your avatar. Have you decided on your type yet?


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

TechnoViking said:


> By the way Pikazoid, I like your avatar. Have you decided on your type yet?


Oh thanks. 
I think I'm INFP now. I'm just uncomfortable about expressing my feelings so that's why I thought I was a thinker before.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

yoyocita said:


> I think you're an INFP with a developed Te, which is rare I think.


She sounds like an INFJ. INFJ's are known to be the feelers who offend people. I have two close INFJ friends: they're great at math, they always point out mistakes, and everything else the OP wrote. 

And I have yet to meet an INFP who's great at math, lol. I'm sure it exists, but it's certainly rare. 

ENFP's and INFJ's are the NF's who excel at math -- I think it has to do with the iNtuitive dominant function. This is why I think the OP is an INFJ.

As an INFP, I get _*so*_ frustrated when I can't understand a mathematical concept, so much to the point I can't continue -- when this happens, this is the Feeling dominant function taking over.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Pikazoid said:


> Oh thanks.
> I think I'm INFP now. I'm just uncomfortable about expressing my feelings so that's why I thought I was a thinker before.


Try INFJ... read my last post.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

This is sort of a difficult line to draw, as everyone will use both judging functions, in some manner. Also, tests and other areas of the MBTI system focus on things that sound emotional or related to feelings in a more traditional definition of the word. Feeler, in this regard, really means making the majority of your decisions based on personal ethics. Thinkers make more of their decisions around facts and data. However, both will make decisions, on occasion, using the other judging function. There is some element of "personal" involved in things. The lying example, perhaps holding some truth to it, as many a feeler may take it as a violation of personal ethics to lie, whereas as a thinker may believe there's just cause to lie, depending on the circumstance. Too unreliable on it's own, however, as a feeler may put sparing someone's feelings over lying as an ethic, and a thinker may have a strong ethical opposition to lying.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

SoulSauce said:


> She sounds like an INFJ. INFJ's are known to be the feelers who offend people. I have two close INFJ friends: they're great at math, they always point out mistakes, and everything else the OP wrote.
> 
> And I have yet to meet an INFP who's great at math, lol. I'm sure it exists, but it's certainly rare.
> 
> ENFP's and INFJ's are the NF's who excel at math -- I think it has to do with the iNtuitive dominant function. As an INFP, I get so frustrated when I can't understand mathematical concept, so much to the point I can't continue -- this is my Feeling function taking over.


I'm too flexible, spontaneous, and indecisive to be a judger. XD Not only that but I have a huge tendency to procrastinate.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Haha, my best friend who's an INFJ is the biggest procrastinator I know... she's been in college for 7 years, still trying to finish her bachelor's; last semester she got all W's and F's in her classes. Lots of J's procrastinate and don't get to work. A great example: Sarah Palin -- a very famous J with many skid marks on her college track record. 

It's the math thing: INFJ's are great at math. Everything you listed does sound very INFJ to me.

Also: my INFJ friend does like to keep her options open sometimes. Still, she always comes out as INFJ on tests.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Is your friend's J preference weak? o.o

I also have an INFJ (with a weak J preference) friend and she's okay at Math (she's about average in school in general). I am somewhat like her but she is more empathetic, indirect, easily disgusted, and can commit to things much longer than I can. We have different religious beliefs too since she's pretty devoted to her religion while I'm not religious in the least.

And for the Math thing, I'm not that great at math but I'm in an advanced math class. At first, I struggle with learning new lessons often and then I'm like "awwwww shit no i don't wanna do this goddamn assignment" when I get home and wait until the last minute to do the math assignment but I always end up doing just fine though, haha.

Not all INFPs are horrible at math and not all INFJs are good at math. It really depends on their math teachers and how they taught since I've had really good math teachers until now (my math teacher this year sucks at teaching, so I'm trying to teach myself now lol).


----------



## krentz (Feb 28, 2010)

Pikazoid said:


> I've been pretty confused about my type lately, since I wasn't sure whether I was a sensor or intuitive and now I'm confused on whether I'm a thinker or feeler, so now I claim to be INxP. I:
> 
> *- Often point out mistakes, or at least be tempted to.*
> *- Offend people (mostly other students at my school) sometimes by saying "vulgar" words. I also surprise them too since they think I seem really sweet at first.* (It has happened, occasionally, in the past. Only if they're extreme prudes, though. Most of the time I'm quite well mannered.)
> ...


 I bolded the ones I relate to and added comments. I am also going to agree with INFP who employs Te. That said, there is also a lot about INFJs I relate to, as well, but that's mostly to do with Ni. I'm not a Fe-user and I'm not organised, internally or otherwise.


----------



## MentalGear (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, I too have a difficulty figuring out whether I am a feeler or thinker.

Here are a list facts that may be used to help me out:
-I love and tend to argue with people who tend to be illogical with their arguments
-I find conflicts normal
-I criticize people pragmatically when it comes to their work
-I offer advices to my friends who have relationship or work problems and not tell them that everything will be fine
-I tell the truth and sometimes hurt them unknowingly
-People see me as a friendly person who doesn't say much
-I speak in a direct manner and can be brutally honest, which scares my friends sometimes
-I like puzzles that uses logical thinking such as sudoku, Unblock Me (iPad,iPhone app)
-I like non-fiction books, math, music (and play two musical instruments), psychology, business, accounting, and finance
-I have a few sentimental things that are given to me. I buy things that have practical uses.
-I get annoyed when criticisms do not make sense or can not provide enough details
-I can be emotionally expressive with some people
-I am independent when it comes to work and do not like asking people to help me out.
-I strive to be successful at what I do
-I do not compliment people unless I feel that they deserve it
-I like learning new materials
-Sometimes I get mad without being aware of it
-I am able to hold my emotions very well, except when it comes to chocolates. 

Tell me what you guys think.


----------

